# Super early line or evap? - UPDATE best Christmas present!!!



## happyface82

It does have colour from up close. No doubt about that but it’s a super skinny line. What do you think? Still early days. Day 3 post 5-day embryo transfer


----------



## MumwithPCOS

I can see it has colour. Hope to see it darker tomorrow xx good luck for this transfer


----------



## happyface82

MumwithPCOS said:


> I can see it has colour. Hope to see it darker tomorrow xx good luck for this transfer

Thank you so much! I just want to keep testing! So glad Im getting out a bit tomorrow - that will keep my mind off it for a bit. Or not, but at least I won’t have access to my tests. 
Here is a pic of how it dried.


----------



## MumwithPCOS

Oh wow it is quite prominent. Will be keeping an eye out for your next test. Glad you’ll be busy it’s so hard to not use them all up once you see that first sign of a line! Hope you get some sleep tonight xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP!


----------



## happyface82

I’m over the moon and so scared that it progresses. I have my BFP. 4 days after the transfer. Super early days!!!


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations :bfp:


----------



## noranoler

I see the line too. Maybe everything will work out, good luck to you!


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg I got goosebumps!!!
Yay yay yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats!!!!


----------



## happyface82

Thank you so much all!!! Can’t wait for the next few days to see it progresses.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas! :D


----------



## happyface82

Bevziibubble said:


> Merry Christmas! :D

Merry Christmas :xmas8:


----------



## josephine3

Aww wow congrats!! So happy for you x


----------



## elmum

happyface82 said:


> I’m over the moon and so scared that it progresses. I have my BFP. 4 days after the transfer. Super early days!!!
> 
> View attachment 1113437

Amazing! Congratulations!!


----------



## MumwithPCOS

Argh hunnie I’m so happy for you. Great lines. No presents needed for you this year!! Yay congrats xxxx look forward to seeing it keep progressing xxx


----------

